# What to do while waiting....



## marie1021 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies (and maybe gents!)

I have searched and searched but cannot find a thread that answers my questions, so thought i'd make one and if it's in the wrong place i'm sure an admin will point me in the right direction 

Me and OH are currently waiting on a donor egg match. We've only been waiting since Dec and it feels like an age! We've been TTC for 6 years so you'd think it was nothing, but i'm impatient. Anyway, i'm trying to think of things/hobbies to do to keep me busy and to keep my mind from spending every waking hour thinking about when we will be matched.

Is there anyone here that has maybe taken up a hobby themselves and could tell me what they do, or anyone that has any ideas for a good, not too expensive hobby?

xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

No but if you find one let me know  

I did think about taking up knitting but with 5 cats it would probably end in tears! 

I too have spent the past 5 years counting down the days, staring at the phone and stalking the post man, it's a well known fact a week in TTC world is a month long in real time 

What clinic are you at? We got matched this Jan xx


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Marie and Lily

If only we could hibernate or something until treatment time comes around! DH and I are heading to the Czech Republic in September for DE ICSI and it feels like _forever_ away...

We've decided to get fit(ter)! DH has already done his bit for the ICSI process, as it were, and is already very fit, so really the idea is for me to try and make sure I can build the best home possible for our embryo on transfer day, but working on this together is really fab. I've started swimming lessons (can do front crawl now, yeah!) and DH and I have started the "Couch to 5k" running plan - we go out for our third run tomorrow night. Luckily over summer we've got a wedding to go to which we're really excited about, it's our wedding anniversary and both of our birthdays, so we've got nice things along the way to break the time up.

We're trying really hard not to wish the time away, and trying to think of this wait as a positive thing - our chance to "enjoy" our last summer as a couple, as it were. (Not that we wouldn't enjoy summer with a child! Just make the most of our "freedom", as so many well-meaning people say!)

Hope that helps


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hiya - I knit - its a great way to take up spare bits of time and you end up with great stuff too! Now once I've finished the top I'm making for a lady at works new baby, I'm going to start knitting for the twins I'm expecting! 

Lilly - 5 cats!!! <<<faints>>> I have one and he's a handful enough!

Yes Getting into fitness is a brilliant suggestion too - Walking and running are free and you can use couch to 5K from the internet or map my run etc!

Good luck and I hope you have a FAB summer whatever you do!


----------



## marie1021 (Nov 14, 2014)

Aaahhh thank you all so much for your replies! I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner!

Woah Lilly- 5 cats! I have one and can't imagine any more haha, she's a totally needy, talkative furdiva. Could imagine the mess if I started knitting.... however everytime I say 'knitting' a newer portion of my mind wants to take it up  
I'm at Nurture Nottingham. It was the closest to us as we're on the outskirts of Notts countryside (it's now moved to a 3 bus trip... just our luck haha). I literally received a call this morning with a potential donor egg match! Total shock! She has + blood type & im -, shes 8st & im 12st (im happy shes smaller than me, no idea why), and she has blonde hair with brown eyes.... I have brown hair brown eyes. The only 'worry' for me is the different hair colour. I've never met a woman who has blonde hair that also has brown eyes! But it must happen. I'm on the verge of saying yes go ahead, but i'm so full of what ifs! I know you're currently going through your first cycle from yoru sig (hoping down reg doesn't take you too long!) but do you know anything on the timeline from once we say yes to go ahead? I'll ask the egg co ordinator on Monday but thought i'd put the question out there  wishing you lots of babydust luck for this cycle xx

MrsGorilla- thank you very much for the suggestion! I can't run or power walk due to nerve damage in my leg but I think i'm going to start doing yoga again. I'm already eating healthy and getting the best nutrients I can which is good. I wish you all the luck and baby dust for September & onwards. Enjoy your last summer with 'freedom'  xx

Jelliebabe - how did you learn to knit? Is it easy?! I was going to start by learning online and getting patterns/ how to guides online, but not really sure where to start or what's best to look at! You must be SO excited abotu twins  double the joy!! Hoping everything goes smoothly for you bet you can't wait xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't plan to have 5 it just happened   3 were the results of failed/cancelled cycle 

As for donor ours isn't a perfect match either but I have blue eyes and dark hair so in a funny combo anyway, I won't say exactly what she is incase someone matches up description with my treatment timeline 

Dates wise we called a few days after new year and got matched litterally like a week later but that donor was terrible at contacting the clinic and was going days without returning calls so I was worried about commitment so they offered me another, that was about mid jan, I didn't start on jans cycle but did on febs after a scratch started DR 28th Feb, haven't down regged so had delays but I imagine collection to be Easter weekend so OTD mid a April from a mid Jan match so 3 months Max 

L xx


----------



## Malene_K (Jul 7, 2014)

Lilly, just wanted to say that I think it's great that you have five cats! Wonderful. I have two myself, couldn't/wouldn't live without a cat in my life, and I'm definately also VERY tempted after each failure to get another one. Only thing that stops me is the thought, that the two who came here first, very likely would not approve. 

As for things to occupy yourself with during all the waiting and hoping: training, definately training. Wouldn't have survived and (more or less) kept my mental as well as physical health without it, having now endured 15 treatment cycles during the last two years: 4 IUI and 11 IVF - the latest cancelled just today. Finally moving on to donor eggs. And I will keep training!


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Malene,

Sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled - reading your signature, you really have been through it with IVF!

Fingers crossed that DE treatment brings you your dream 

Marie, try YouTube for video tutorials on knitting 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

You can use the time to get yourself in the best shape physically and mentally that you can, take up yoga it's great in times of stress, maybe learn an instrument, treat yourself to regular massages and also reconnect with your hubby too, go out on date nights/days and it doesn't have to be expensive either take lazy picnics in the park or midnight drives to a romantic spot like the beach etc to remember the important things you already do have in your life x


----------



## marie1021 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you for all of the comments  as for exercise I already do yoga, I can't do anything too physical as I have nerve damage in my leg that I suffer with oops!
We also don't drive and live in the countryside so we find it hard to go places without forking out loads for buses (fiance is learning to drive now IVF is approaching  ) so we go where we can, just so many short walks you can take in the same place and in this weather too haha!!

Will hopefully starting up some kind of hobby to keep me going. I work all day weekdays so it's only something to tie me over when I get home & take my mind off waiting.

Thanks again for all the comments!!! Wish you all the best of luck x


----------

